# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Μετατροπή κυκλικής κίνησης ενός stepper motor σε orbital

## netpumber

Καλησπέρα σας.

Θέλω να κατασκευάσω έναν orbital shaker που στην ουσία να πραγματοποιεί μια τέτοια κίνηση όπως αυτός, σε αυτό το βίντεο.
Για τη βασική κίνηση σκέφτηκα να χρησιμοποιήσω τον NEMA 17 stepper motor .

Το πρόβλημά μου είναι πως να μετατρέψω την κυκλική κίνηση του motor σε τροχιακή (orbital) της πλάκας. Για την ακρίβεια δεν γνωρίζω βάσει ποιού όρου να αναζητήσω υλικά (γραναζια κτλ) τα οποία να μπαίνουν επάνω στο motor και να δημιουργούν αυτήν την κίνηση.

Οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία για το πως να το προσεγγίσω είναι ευπρόσδεκτη.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## nestoras

Δες αυτά για να πάρεις μια ιδέα:

http://i.imgur.com/8bdLP9i.gif

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped..._animation.gif

https://www.google.gr/search?q=rota%CF%81%CF%85+to+linear+motion&biw=185  6&bih=850&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0ahU  KEwiM58yazcLKAhVFMhoKHWxTCb0QsAQIGQ#tbm=isch&q=rot  ary+to+linear+motion

----------


## GR_KYROS

Εξαρτάται για ποιο σκοπό, πάντως το μοτέρ που παραπέμπεις είναι υπερβολικό
Με ένα μοτέρ 220 με dimmer  και έκκεντρη μετάδοση στην πλακά η οποία θα στηρίζετε σε 4 λαστιχένια αντικραδασμικα  http://www.airblock.gr/mixanimata-er...radasmika.html
Θα  κάνεις δουλειά
Και μια εναλλακτική μέθοδο
http://splasho.com/blog/2014/04/08/o...rbital-shaker/

----------


## netpumber

Κάτι τέτοιο σκέφτηκα κι εγώ να φτιάξω, σαν το πρώτο που πόσταρε ο nestoras (https://i.imgur.com/8bdLP9i.gif) απλά επειδή δεν έχω 3D printer αναρωτιόμουν μήπως υπάρχουν έτοιμα εξαρτήματα τα οποία τα αγοράζεις. Π.χ πάνω στο μοτέρ θα πρέπει να μπεί ένα κυκλικό εξάρτημα με το εξόγκωμα του. Κάτι τέτοιο υπάρχει έτοιμο ή πρέπει να σκεφτώ καμιά πατέντα για τη περίπτωσή μου; Ή για παράδειγμα το παραλληλόγραμμο μέσα στο οποίο κινείται αυτό το εξόγκωμα.

Ο σκοπός για τον οποίο το θέλω είναι για εργαστήριο όπως του βίντεο.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## GR_KYROS

εδώ ίσως βρεις εξαρτήματα σχετικά
http://www.antoniadis.com.cy/site-pr...-60-187-el.php

έκκεντρη κίνηση πρέπει να κάνεις
ίσως και με ένα φθηνό τριβείο έκκεντρο η παλμικό με dimmer η μπαταριάς, τελειώσεις ποιο γρήγορα την κατασκευή σου

πάντως σχετική έκκεντρη κίνηση έχουν και τα μοτέρ υαλοκαθαριστήρων

----------


## netpumber

Ενδιαφέρον μαγαζί. Θα τους πάρω τηλέφωνο. Ευχαριστω πολύ.

Γιατί λες οτι το μοτέρ που είπα είναι υπερβολικό ; Η όλη συσκευή θα ελέγχεται απο ένα arduino για το πόση ώρα θα δουλεύει και την ταχύτητα του μοτέρ. Επίσης, ίσως με τις κονικές φιάλες και τα υγρά μέσα να σηκώνει κάποιο βάρος.

Αυτό είναι καλύτερο για τη συγκεκριμένη κατασκευή ;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> απλά επειδή δεν έχω 3D printer αναρωτιόμουν μήπως υπάρχουν έτοιμα εξαρτήματα τα οποία τα αγοράζεις.



Απλά τοποθέτησε στο μοτέρ σου στον άξονα ένα αντίβαρο στην σωστή θέση και όλην αυτήν την κατασκευή σε λάστιχα . Για την βάση όμως που δεν θέλεις να περιστρέφεται θα πρέπει να την πιάσεις με δεξιοτεχνία πάνω στο μοτέρ . όσο πιο βαριά είναι στο σύνολο η κατασκευή , αλλά και οι σχετικές ρυθμίσεις στα λάστιχα στήριξης του μοτέρ και στις στροφές , θα έχεις το αντίστοιχο αποτέλεσμα . (δες μόνο από 2¨20 μέχρι και 2¨40)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-v5-7zYsNBw
Πάντως αν σε ενδιαφέρουν εκείνοι οι αναδευτήρες όπου μέσα στο γυάλινο δοχείο βάζεις ένα αντικείμενο και το αναδεύει με μαγνήτες είναι υλοποιήσιμο και εύκολο με μοτέρ από PC ανεμιστήρα.





> Κάτι τέτοιο σκέφτηκα κι εγώ να φτιάξω, σαν το πρώτο που πόσταρε ο nestoras (https://i.imgur.com/8bdLP9i.gif)



Και αυτό κάνει δουλειά αλλά είναι παλμικό και όχι "orbital" όπως το περιγράφεις

----------


## netpumber

Τέτοιο μηχάνημα με μαγνήτες έχω. Απλά κάνει άλλη δουλειά. Εκείνο είναι για να γίνεται μια σωστή διάλυση των χημικών μέσα στον διαλύτη.

Το παρόν το χρειάζομαι για να αναδεύει συνεχώς κονικές φιάλες μέσα στις οποίες θα αναπτύσσονται κύτταρα.

Η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς εννοείς με το σχεδιασμό σου.

Μου φάνηκε περισσότερο εύκολη η υλοποίηση ενός παλμικού όπως το λες παρά ενός orbital. Και κατα βάση για αυτό που το θέλω κάνουν πάνω κάτω την ίδια δουλειά.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Η πιο σωστή κατασκευή και που είναι όμοια με αυτό που απαιτείς στο 1ο ποστ είναι στο #3 (τελευταίο Link του Gr Kyros) εκείνο είναι καθαρά κυκλικό . Είναι δύσκολο να κατασκευαστεί (φθορές / γρανάζια / θόρυβος κτλ) . Το ίδιο και στο παλμικό . φθορές στους τριβείς ? θόρυβο κτλ . Ενώ σε αυτό που σου είπα δεν υπάρχει θόρυβος καθώς το μόνο πράγμα που ταλαντώνεται είναι τα λάστιχα .
Το παλμικό δεν θέλει λίπανση? καθώς και το κυκλικό?




> Η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς εννοείς με το σχεδιασμό σου.



Πάρε το τρυπάνι σου και στην θέση της αρίδας βάλε ένα έκκεντρο (η απλά ένα στραβό κυλινδρικό σίδερο ) και γύρνα το αρχικά με πολύ χαμηλές στροφές . Θα μπορέσεις να κρατήσεις το τρυπάνι σου σταθερά με το χέρι? φυσικά όχι γιατί θα λειτουργήσει όπως τα τριβεία . Αυτά όμως δεν έχουν ούτε παλμική ούτε κυκλική τροχιά . αλλά "πλανητική" οβάλ / αυγοειδές = Orbital 
Ποια από όλα τα παραπάνω θεωρείς κατασκευή "εφ όρου ζωής"? και πιο απλή?

----------


## netpumber

Τι κι αν στηρίξω τη βάση (plate) σε μια τέτοια κατασκευή στο κέντρο της;

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-Tar7pmDWU

Και να χρησιμοποιήσω και αντικραδασμικά λάστιχα στις τέσσερεις γωνίες.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Τι κι αν στηρίξω τη βάση (plate) σε μια τέτοια κατασκευή στο κέντρο της;



Κώστα είναι πολλά μυστικά που δεν μπορώ να στα εξηγήσω με μιας , στην πατέντα του βίντεο είναι λάθος οι πολλές στροφές (μιλάω για τις λιγότερες δυνατόν) και η μικρή ακτίνα τοποθέτησης του αντίβαρου είναι λάθος . και το πιο σημαντικό ότι αν έβαζε πιο μακριά λάστιχα στήριξης του όλου συνόλου θα έβλεπες πιο ευαίσθητη και οβάλ κίνηση και μάλιστα αργόρυθμη . (*άσε που η κατασκευή του βίντεο δεν έχει καν λάστιχα στήριξης* )
Έχει δυσκολίες και αυτή η κατασκευή καθώς θα πρέπει να πειραματιστείς στο μήκος με τα λάστιχα στήριξης και με τις σχετικές στροφές . Αλλά αν το καταφέρεις είναι μηχάνημα που θα κρατήσει πολλά χρόνια και προπαντός αθόρυβο .

Φαντάσου ένα στρόγγυλο τραπέζι από εκείνα που έχουν 1 πόδι . Το πόδι είναι από λάστιχο . και αν κουνήσεις το τραπέζι πάει πέρα δώθε .
Βιδώνεις το μοτέρ επάνω στο κέντρο του τραπεζιού ανάποδα με τον άξονα να κοιτάζει στον ουρανό .
Στον άξονα του μοτέρ θα βάλεις αντίβαρο π.χ. όσο το τραπέζι . 
Όπου γέρνει το αντίβαρο λογικά θα γέρνει και το τραπέζι . και αυτό θα το κάνεις να γυρίζει με τις πιο λίγες στροφές π.χ. 10-20-30? στροφές το λεπτό .
το τραπέζι θα πάλλεται και δεξιά αριστερά ανάλογα που βρίσκεται το αντίβαρο . Αλλά θα γυρίζει και κυκλικά ως προς το κάθετο του πόδι λόγω της περιστροφής του αντίβαρου.
Τέλος για βάση όπου θα ακουμπάς τα γυάλινα μπουκάλια θα κάνεις άλλο τραπέζι που θα το πιάσεις από την κυκλική περιφέρεια του τραπεζιού και πάνω από το αντίβαρο. (αυτήν την κατασκευή θα την κάνεις με 3 ή 4 λάστιχα στήριξης και όχι με το 1 "πόδι του τραπεζιού")

----------


## netpumber

Κάπως σαν να το κατάλαβα έτσι όπως το έθεσες. Προσπαθώ να το ζυμώσω μέσα στο κεφάλι μου και να δω πως μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί. Ευχαριστώ πολύ ειλικρινά για τη προσπάθεια που έκανες να μου εξηγήσεις.

Παρ' όλα αυτά, βρήκα σήμερα αυτό το έκεντρο μοτέρ σε μια αποθήκη με μηχανήματα προς απόσυρση. Το έβγαλα απο ένα τέτοιο μηχάνημα αλλά πιστεύω πως η ακτίνα του έκεντρου είναι μικρή και ίσως να μη κάνει την κίνηση που θέλουμε (πιστεύω πως θα κάνει μικρή οβάλ κίνηση). Κάπως θα πρέπει να μεγαλώσει η ακτίνα κίνησής του. Επίσης δε ξέρω κατα πόσο θα είναι ασφαλές να λειτουργίσεις μια τέτοια μηχανή με το arduino λόγω των μεγάλων volt.

----------


## GR_KYROS

Καλό μου φαίνετε το μοτέρ, μπορείς να αλλάξεις τον έκκεντρο κύλινδρο με έναν μεγαλύτερο
Η να αυξήσεις την διαδρομή  με το μπράτσο (κλείδωση) που θα βάλεις αναγκαστικά
Είναι 220v και με ένα dimmer θα έχεις ρύθμιση στροφών, και ένα timer για χρόνο

Το arduino δεν ξέρω που παίζει :Confused1:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Κάπως σαν να το κατάλαβα έτσι όπως το έθεσες. Προσπαθώ να το ζυμώσω μέσα στο κεφάλι μου και να δω πως μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί. Ευχαριστώ πολύ ειλικρινά για τη προσπάθεια που έκανες να μου εξηγήσεις.



Αν θέλεις θα στο σχεδιάσω κατά δύναμη . Υπόψιν ότι δεν το έχω κάνει ποτέ αυτό αλλά πιστεύω στις δυνατότητες του. Πάντως εκείνον τον αναδευτήρα με το περιστρεφόμενο μαγνητάκι το έκανα για φίλο εντός 2 ημερών .
Η κατασκευή όπως την σκέφτομαι δεν θα είναι παρόμοια του Gr Kyros που εκείνο γυρίζει κυκλικά , αλλά διατηρεί απόλυτα επίπεδο το τραπέζι . Ενώ με τον τρόπο που σου λέω είναι λίγο πιο απλό με την διαφορά ότι το τραπέζι θα πηγαίνει όπως το παρακάτω βίντεο (μετά το 1ο λεπτό)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92db8LlqUEk  (χμμμ και αυτή η κατασκευή είναι καλή ... ) στηρίζεται σε λάστιχα στα άκρα και στο κέντρο έχει εκκεντρικό άξονα με ρουλεμάν και κυκλικό οδηγό ή λάστιχο περιστρεφόμενο) όμως δεν σε βλέπω να είσαι ικανός για τέτοια .




> Παρ' όλα αυτά, βρήκα σήμερα αυτό το έκεντρο μοτέρ σε μια αποθήκη με μηχανήματα προς απόσυρση.



Είναι πολύστροφα αυτά τα μοτέρ και δεν ρυθμίζονται εύκολα στις αργές στροφές (ίσως από το 50% των στροφών και πάνω ) 
εγώ σου ζητάω για τεστ μόνο 20 στροφές για να έχει τον αργό ρυθμό ανάδευσης όπως στα βίντεο . Για τις πολλές στροφές διατηρώ κάποιες αμφιβολίες . και ίσως θα πρέπει τα γυάλινα μπουκάλια να σταθεροποιηθούν.
Το έκκεντρο μιλάμε θα είναι όσο το μισό τραπέζι σχεδόν σε διάμετρο , όχι τόσο μικρό  μια απλή βέργα θα βιδώσεις στον άξονα και στην άκρη του θα βάλεις κάποιο βάρος (π.χ. όπως είναι το σφυρί). θέλει απλά να το τεστάρεις και να κάνεις δοκιμές

----------


## netpumber

@GR_KYROS

Έλεγα να το τρέχω με arduino, για να μπορείς να ελέγχεις πόση ώρα θα κουνιέται και κάπως με ένα (digital dimmer ?) να ελέγχει τη ταχύτητα. Βέβαια πες, εδώ δεν μπορείς να φτιάξεις τον απλό μηχανισμό, θα φτιάξεις τον σύνθετο ; 
Βέβαια δεν ήξερα οτι υπάρχει, έτοιμος timer που μπορεί να κλείνει το κύκλωμα.

Να αλλάξω έκκεντρο, λίγο δύσκολο είναι γιατί δε φαντάζομαι να βρώ μεγαλύτερο εύκολα. 

Όσον αφορά το μπράτσο που λές, εννοείς κάτι σαν αυτό που ζωγράφισα με μαύριο χρωμα ;



@Κυριακίδης 

Ναι ναι κατάλαβα πως λες οτι θα δουλεύει απο τη προηγούμενη εξήγησή σου. Δεν ξέρω όμως αν είναι απαραίτητο ή και επιθυμητό να γυρνάει το τραπέζι.  Εκεντρικό άξονα με ρουλεμάν έχει και το δικό μου μοτέρ. Αν δείς στις φωτογραφίες το πάνω πάνω μαύρο πλαστικό είναι καρφωμένο με ρουλεμάν πάνω στο εκκεντρο . Όσον αφορά για τα λάστιχα στις γωνίες εγώ σκέφτηκα να κάνω κάτι άλλο που στο ζωγράφησα παρακάτω.



Λοιπόν έχουμε και λέμε.

Το μπλέ είναι το κουτί που θα βρίσκεται μέσα η όλη κατασκευή. Θα έχει μόνο μια τρύπα πάνω για να βγαίνει ο άξονας. Τα πράσινα είναι κομμένοι σωλήνες PVC σε συγκεκριμένο ύψος οι οποίοι βρίσκονται στις γωνίες του κουτιού και κάτω απο το τραπέζι. Μέσα στους σωλήνες, έλεγα να βάλω τα γνωστά τρελομπαλάκια (πράσινο χρώμα) , πάνω στα οποία θα πατάει και θα γυρνάει το τραπέζι.

Το θέμα όμως είναι πως σε αυτή τη κατασκευή, έτσι όπως το σκέφτομαι, το ρουλεμάν δεν βολεύει διοτι το μπράτσο δεν θα γυρνάει μαζί με τον άξονα ( αυτή την αίσθηση έχω) αλλά θα παραμένει ακίνητο λόγω ρουλεμάν.

Εσύ λοιπόν λες να χρησιμοποιήσω και άλλο moter μικρότερων στροφών; Σαν αυτά που πόσταρα σε προηγούμενα πόστς ;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ναι ναι κατάλαβα πως λες οτι θα δουλεύει απο τη προηγούμενη εξήγησή σου. Δεν ξέρω όμως αν είναι απαραίτητο ή και επιθυμητό να γυρνάει το τραπέζι.



 Το τραπέζι δεν θα γυρνάει θα είναι σταθερό . θα γυρνάει ως προς την βάση που στηρίζεται παράκεντρα.
αναδευτήρας.JPG
Ότι είναι πορτοκαλί και γκρι είναι ένα κουτί . 
Ότι είναι μπλέ και μαύρο είναι μέταλλα και σούστες . Όσο πιο μακριές σούστες βάλεις τόσο θα ταλαντώνεται. παρομοίως και στο έκκεντρο ως προς το μήκος και το βάρος. Αντί για σούστες μπορείς να πειραματιστείς και με λάστιχα από τις γωνίες του κουτιού προς την βάση .

----------


## netpumber

1. Το μπράτσο (μαύρο) έτσι όπως γυρνάει θα σπρώχνει τα μπλέ σίδερα που έβαλες ή  θα είναι εννωμένο με το τραπέζι ;
2. Οι σούστες είναι μέσα στο κουτί και κρατάνε τη βάση του moter ;

EDIT:

Μάλλον λες πως το μπράτσο θα είναι κολλημένο πάνω στο τραπέζι και δε θα περιστρέφει το τραπέζι άμεσα. Αλλά το τραπέζι θα περιστρέφεται απο την κίνηση που θα κάνει το μοτόρι απο κάτω στηριζόμενο στις σούστες. Κάτι σαν δράση αντίδραση το εκλαμβάνω.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> 1. Το μπράτσο (μαύρο) έτσι όπως γυρνάει θα σπρώχνει τα μπλέ σίδερα που έβαλες ή  θα είναι εννωμένο με το τραπέζι ;



όχι το μπράτσο δεν θα ακουμπάει πουθενά παρά μόνο στον άξονα του μοτέρ .




> 2. Οι σούστες είναι μέσα στο κουτί και κρατάνε τη βάση του moter ;



Ναι .. μπορείς αντί για σούστες να βάλεις και λάστιχα 




> Μάλλον λες πως το μπράτσο θα είναι κολλημένο πάνω στο τραπέζι και δε θα περιστρέφει το τραπέζι άμεσα.



 
Το μπράτσο είναι για να περιστρέφεται ελεύθερα πουθενά δεν ακουμπάει . Το μόνο που ακουμπάει σταθερά με το τραπέζι είναι η βάση του μοτέρ .
Το μπράτσο με το βάρος το θέλουμε για να στραβώσει όλη η κατασκευή προς κάθε κατεύθυνση που βρίσκεται το αντίβαρο (π.χ. μια πολυκατοικία / ουρανοξύστης μετά από σεισμό) .




> Κάτι σαν δράση αντίδραση το εκλαμβάνω.



 μπήκες ... :Tongue2: 

Άμα δεν το κάνεις εσύ , θα το κάνω εγώ και θα στο πουλήσω ! θα σου φτιάχνει και φραπέ ... κάτι που δεν το έχουν τα άλλα.

----------


## netpumber

Αρκετά καλό μου φαίνεται αν και αμφιβάλω αν θα τα καταφέρω. Θα προσπαθήσω βέβαια να βρώ όλα αυτά που χρειάζομαι ( βάση για το μοτερ, τρόπο να το ενώσω με το τραπέζι, το βαρύ βραχίονα, τις σούστες :-p κτλ...) . Αν δε τα καταφέρω θα αγοράσω το δικό σου. Αλλά μη βάλεις καμιά τρελή τιμή σαν αυτά που πουλάνε οι εταιρείες .

Λέω να πάω σε κανα Leroy με το μοτέρ στα χέρια και να ψάχνω τα κομμάτια ένα ένα. Α! Θα πάρω και το σκίτσο σου μαζί  :Very Happy: 

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι. Αν προχωρήσει θα ενημερώσω. Αν δεν, θα λάβεις email με παραγγελεία :-p

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Και ξέχνα τις πολλές στροφές και 5 - 10 στροφές για αρχή αρκούν. μέχρι να δεις πως τι χρειάζεσαι από μήκος / χόντρο / στα λάστιχα . Αλλά και το πόσο εκτεταμένη βάση θα κάνεις παίζει ρόλο.
Τον βραχίονα με το βάρος κάνε τον με διπλά σίδερα το ένα πάνω στο άλλο και 2 βίδες , έτσι ώστε στα πειράματα να μπορείς να τον μακραίνεις και να τον κονταίνεις βλέποντας έτσι κατά πόσο ταλαντώνεται αυξάνοντας ή μειώνοντας την ακτίνα του βάρους . Βάλε και βάρος στο κουτί για να μην δονείται .

Ο παρακάτω έκανε το λάθος και δεν με άκουσε ... έβαλε πολλές στροφές και τεράστιο αντίβαρο 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GH1YbKtzv0

----------


## netpumber

Μάλιστα δάσκαλε. Θα ακολουθήσω τις συμβουλές σου και βλέπουμε.

----------


## lepouras

να πω μια ιδέα? 
orbital.JPG
βρίσκεις πέντε τροχαλίες ή γρανάζια (ροζ)και ο κεντρικός τους άξονας(κάτω μαύρο πάχη)  θα είναι στην βάση. στην ακτίνα που θέλεις βάζεις από ένα πίρο σε κάθε μια τροχαλία  και στην πλάκα που θα ακουμπάς τα πράγματα βάζεις από μία φωλιά(κόκκινο Π)  και κουμπώνει στους 5 πίρους. στο κέντρο αν έχεις τροχαλία την οδηγείς με ιμάντα  (μπλε) μετάδοση ή αν βάλεις γρανάζι με απευθείας επαφή.  

αν κάνεις και περισσότερες τρύπες στα γρανάζια σου (η τροχαλίες ) μπορείς απλά αλλάζοντας την θέση των πίρων να αλλάζεις και την ακτίνα περιστροφής. 
ελπίζω να 'έδωσα μια εικόνα πως το σκέφτηκα και αν σου κάνει.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Βάζω 20 στον Lepouras με άριστα το 10. αυτό είναι λίγο καλύτερο από του Gr kyrou. Με την διαφορά ότι το τελευταίο είναι με κίνηση από ιμάντα αντί για γρανάζι . Το θέμα όμως είναι ότι αυτό απαιτεί τόρνους? ρουλεμάν? πολύ καλή γεωμετρία και ακρίβεια στην κατασκευή?




> αν κάνεις και περισσότερες τρύπες στα γρανάζια σου (η τροχαλίες ) μπορείς απλά αλλάζοντας την θέση των πίρων να αλλάζεις και την ακτίνα περιστροφής.



Είναι απαραίτητο αυτό? Νομίζω δεν χρειάζεται γιατί από την στιγμή που θα μπορεί να το έχει με αυξομείωση στροφών γίνεται αυτόματα η δουλειά ή μικραίνεις ή μεγαλώνεις τα γυάλινα δοχεία

----------


## lepouras

βασικά δεν ξέρω σε τη ακριβός χρειάζεται το μηχάνημα αυτό γιαυτό απλά προσπάθησα να δώσω μια ιδέα με βάση το βίντεο που έβαλε το παλικάρι. Πέτρο για τον ιμάντα γιαυτό είπα ότι μπορεί να γίνει και με γρανάζι. αλλά επειδή δεν μπορούσα να τα ζωγραφίσω γιαυτό έβαλα με ιμάντα.  :Biggrin: 
όσο για τις άλλες τρύπες το σκέφτηκα ότι αν πχ μικρύνει την ακτίνα κίνησης μπορεί να παίξει με περισσότερες στροφές (αν του χρειαστεί) πράγμα που προκαλεί ποιο βεβιασμένη κίνηση του μίγματος (αν χρειάζεται πουθενά)  που ενδεχομένως να έχει.
πχ φραπέ δεν φτιάχνεις με μεγάλη ακτίνα και λίγες στροφές. αλλά με πολύ μικρή ακτίνα και πολλές στροφές θα το βγάλεις κρέμα  :Lol: (είπα και την εξυπνάδα μου )..

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Φίλε Lepouras επειδή  κατέχω και μίνι τόρνο θα το έκανα όπως ακριβώς το περιγράφεις , και πάλι όμως είναι αρκετά δύσκολο γιατί είτε γίνει με ρουλεμάν είτε γίνει με μπρούτζινα κουζινέτα αντί για ρουλεμάν απαιτεί ακρίβειες δεκάτου του χιλιοστού . Το θέμα είναι αν ο νηματοθέτης θα σταθεί όρθιος μόλις τα διαβάσει αυτά. (για να δούμε) πάντως αν το επιθυμεί του το φτιάχνουμε και με θερμαινόμενο τραπέζι . :Tongue2:

----------


## netpumber

Λοιπόν την κατασκευή πιστεύω πως την κατανόησα σε κάποιο βαθμό αφού την είδα και την ξαναείδα χωρίς να πέσω κάτω. Η αλήθεια είναι οτι δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί ο μηχανισμός με τον ιμάντα χρειάζεται τέτοια ακρίβεια. Τι θα γίνει αν για παράδειγμα βιδώσω πρώτα τη κεντρική τροχαλία ακριβώς στο κέντρο της βάσης, της περάσω ένα μεγάλο λάστιχο (σαν αυτά του ταχυδρομείου), το τεντώσω λίγο και έπειτα να το περάσω στην τροχαλία του μοτέρ ; Θα παίξω λίγο με τη θέση του μοτέρ, και όπου με βολεύει το βιδώνω κι αυτό στη βάση.

Βέβαια αυτό που περιγράφω είναι ένα νοητικό πείραμα που λογικά όπως όλα τα πειράματα τέτοιου τύπου αποκλίνουν απο τη πραγματικότητα. Για να είμαι ειλικρινής όμως, περισσότερο με απασχολεί το που βρίσκει κανείς γρανάζια τροχαλίες ιμάντες σε διάφορα μεγέθη για να μπορεί να παίζει. Όπως είπα, μάλλον θα πάω σε κανένα κατάστημα με εργαλεία και τέτοια, θα γυρίσω έναν έναν του διαδρόμους και θα ψάχνω να βρώ  τα υλικά που θα με βολέψουν :-p .

Όσον αφορά πάλι, το μοτέρ (γιατί τουλάχιστον πρέπει να καταλήξω στον εγκέφαλο του μηχανήματος) ένα για σούβλες σαν αυτό θα κάνει για παράδειγμα ή για φραπέδες καλύτερα  ;

----------


## lepouras

αν λες για το σχέδιό μου η απόλυτη θέση τον όλων δεν χρειάζεται. και να χάσεις λίγο και στα 5 κομμάτια στην τοποθέτηση δεν αλλάζει τίποτα. αυτό που θέλει ακρίβεια είναι στην απόσταση από το κέντρο τις κάθε ρόδας που θα βάλεις τον πίρο. αλλά και σε αυτό στα τέσσερα περιφερειακά αν βάλεις (εκεί που αναφέρω τα κόκκινα Π) λίγο μεγαλύτερης διαμέτρου φωλιές πχ 1 χιλιοστό μεγαλύτερες θα έχεις το περιθώριο να κάνεις και μέχρι ο.5  χιλιοστό λάθος στην ακτίνα που θα τοποθετηθεί ο πίρος. αυτό που θέλεις να είναι εφαρμοστό είναι μόνο στο κεντρικό για να μην σου κοπανά κατά την εκκίνηση(τα άλλα τέσσερα είναι μόνο για την συγκράτηση της πλάκας σε οριζόντια θέση και το βάρος) στα περιφερειακά δηλαδή θα μπορούσαν να μπουν και μεγαλύτερες φωλιές στην πλάκα. δεν μας πολύ νοιάζει. αυτό που θέλει λίγο προσοχή είναι το σωστό σημάδεμα και τοποθέτηση των φωλιών στην πλάκα. ώστε να μην είναι πχ οι μισοί πίροι στις 0 μοίρες και η μία στις 15 μοίρες γιατί μόλις ξεκινήσει η περιστροφή θα έρθει να φρακάρει. βέβαια και αυτό δεν είναι δύσκολο αν όταν ολοκληρώσεις την τοποθέτηση στις ρόδες μετρήσεις τις αποστάσεις από τα κέντρα τους και κάνεις στην πλάκα αποτύπωση με βάση τα κέντρα θα έχεις και την σωστή απόσταση και θέση των πίρων. θα με βάλεις στο τέλος να το φτιάξω εγώ.  :Lol: 

μοτέρ γίνετε και με στεπερ.

----------


## kioan

Αν χρησιμοποιήσεις την ιδέα του lepouras για μετάδοση κίνησης με ιμάντα, μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις λιγότερες τροχαλίες, μόλις 3, ώστε να σχηματίζουν ένα τρίγωνο που είναι αρκετό για να κρατάει την τράπεζα.
Για να είναι η κίνηση ομοιόμορφη βάζεις τον ιμάντα του κινητήρα να περνάει σε σειρά και από τις 3 τροχαλίες ώστε να τις περιστρέφει ταυτόχρονα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> .Βέβαια αυτό που περιγράφω είναι ένα νοητικό πείραμα που λογικά όπως όλα τα πειράματα τέτοιου τύπου αποκλίνουν απο τη πραγματικότητα.



Αυτό είναι αλήθεια , κάτι που σου φαίνεται πανεύκολο ίσως δεν μπορείς να το πετύχεις και στην πράξη εξαιτίας κάποιας λεπτομέρειας. 




> Όσον αφορά πάλι, το μοτέρ (γιατί τουλάχιστον πρέπει να καταλήξω στον εγκέφαλο του μηχανήματος) ένα για σούβλες σαν *αυτό* θα κάνει για παράδειγμα



Όχι αυτό το μοτέρ γυρίζει με 1,5 στροφή μάξιμουμ και είναι πολύ θορυβώδες , έχει υποδιαίρεση.

Δες και μια άλλη κατασκευή (δες την ανάποδα , στον μπλέ κύλινδρο θα βιδώσεις το τραπέζι ) Η μόνη βασική δυσκολία είναι στην σύνδεση με το έκκεντρο . υπάρχουν τέτοιες μπίλιες .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9BlgeqKKHY

Στην θέση σου θα δοκίμαζα το σχέδιο σου που ζωγράφισες με μια μικρή παραλλαγή .
1) Θα έβαζα το μοτέρ με το αντίβαρο σκέτο και μόνο αυτό στο κέντρο του κουτιού και θα το έκλεινα με καπάκι για τραπέζι .
2) και τέλος θα πειραματιζόμουν τοποθετώντας με 4 ή όρθια λάστιχα ή σούστες από κάτω και έξω από το κουτί. 
Θα γίνει φραπεδιέρα για 50 φραπέδες ταυτόχρονα. :Lol:

----------

